# my first cutout pics



## gusbratz (Apr 11, 2015)

you may remember my asking for advice here http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?311479-any-tips-on-doing-a-cutout
well today was the big day. i ripped a little vinal siding off around the opening (right where the ornge spray foam was at the porch roof line.) then thought i should take some pics

there is nailed on insulaton with clapboard under that. i ripped off the clapboard to see the first bit of hive. vertical inbetween studs.

i had to cut the rafters off because it went up the studs behind them.


once that was out i found more going back into the 2nd story floor joist cavity

after all was exposed i cut the brood and eggs out and rubber banded them into frames

loaded 8 frames of brood and 2 frames of honey then but the top on the vac i built the other day and sucked all of the bees up. here is the vac in the back of the truck after i got home. very surprised at the amount of condensation on just a short ride home.


white bucket is honey bits, blue is brood and honey junk. i need to figure out how to feed it back to them so it dosn't go to waste. so the whole hive is in the vac. now what to do. i think i may leave them in for a day to let them get used to it. advice is always welcome. i have only had bees 1 year they were a weak nuc that died over the winter.


----------



## RobWok (May 18, 2011)

great job. That looked like a real bear. Not an easy task. You did well. Preparation is the key.

I usually just spread the comb out on a tarp, about 40 feet from the hive. They'll clean it all up. Sometimes you can chop it up and extract it, but since I have other hives I don't need the honey that badly. They have to get to both sides of the comb, so I used to have some chicken wire I would suspend over a tarp. Otherwise, just flip the comb over at night the next day.

Rob


----------



## RobWok (May 18, 2011)

oh, and you need to fill that old cavity with insulation and screen it/seal it as much as you can to keep them from coming back.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Ventillation is VERY important for the hive. I'd remove the plexi glass right after the removal. Good removal.


----------



## BeePappy (Apr 13, 2013)

Looks like you tackled it well. You'll always remember your first time. Good job.


----------



## gusbratz (Apr 11, 2015)

the bees are really cranking! sometimes they all come out and fly circles around the hive which i enjoy. they are super gentle and i have not been stung once yet. I have all those bees i sucked up packed into 2 full depth hive bodies. with a queen includer on the bottom. the bottom one has brood comb from the cutout, the top one has undrawn coated plastic foundation. they way they all come out makes me worry they are cramped and wanting to swarm. my interweb research tells me i should let the hive alone for 7 days before opening it but i am wondering if i should add a honey super tommow to give them some more room. i have no mentor and am on my own.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

If it were my hive I'd inspect for the queen and see if she's laying and maybe remove the QE. Once a super is 75% packed with bees and stores, add another super. It's hard to tell by the picture, but a hive should have a slight tilt forward from level so water doesn't build up.


----------



## MikeinCarolina (Mar 9, 2014)

I am curious how much you got paid for that job ?


----------

